# Best breed for a dental office



## RexBateKState (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi gang!

I'm brand new to your community and had some questions about certain types of dog breeds.

My roommate (and dad) is now full time back here in the great state of Kansas doing dental work again. He used to be out in Southern California running his sushi joint (which he lost to a restaurant tycoon in South Carolina over unpaid gambling debts...way to go DAD!) but that's another story..

Anyhoo, now that he's back full time at the DDS I thought it would be good to get him a pup since he's been depressed lately. Something that would be good to keep with him at the office all day while he does dental work. I didn't know if that would be a good idea or not, so maybe you guys and gals could recommend a mild mannered breed of dog that would enjoy spending time laying around his practice all day and mingling with his patients. 

Thanks - EMAW!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry, but it's not.
For one, it's technically a medical office. And, aside from therapy or assistance reasons (which I can't see being valid in a dentist office) they're no place for a dog.
2, Not all customers are going to be okay with a dog and this could even be putting a dog at risk with the public, not to mention if people come in with allergies and there's a dog there.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> Sorry, but it's not.
> For one, it's technically a medical office. And, aside from therapy or assistance reasons (which I can't see being valid in a dentist office) they're no place for a dog.
> 2, Not all customers are going to be okay with a dog and this could even be putting a dog at risk with the public, not to mention if people come in with allergies and there's a dog there.


^^ This 100% This. A dental office needs to have a "sterile" environment. Having a dog in the office probably wouldn't cut it for most people. Going to a dental office with worn countertops that look dirty freak people out. Imagine having dog hair on the dental chair or countertops ... Not going to go over too well. A dog doesn't need to be everywhere, a medical or dental office is one of those places it doesn't need to be.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Can you imagine if he was working on someone with dog allergies and the dog shook, sending hair and dander flying everywhere including into the patient's mouth and causing that person to potentially have to go to the hospital?

Yeah. Bad idea.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

RexBateKState said:


> I didn't know if that would be a good idea or not


Not. For the reasons already stated, plus a few others.

Dogs as "surprise" gifts are never a good idea.
Dogs are seldom effective as a sole treatment for depression.
Dogs who are left to their own devices in a public environment are apt not to just lay around all day.


I still think you could get a dog for your dad. Actually, it's a good idea. Just that you need to tweak your plans and re-adjust your reasons for getting one.

Include your dad in the entire acquisition process, right from the beginning. After all, it'll be his dog so let him select the breed etc etc.
Your dad needs to consult with a GP, psychologist, etc and set up a proper treatment plan for his depression. That is, if he hasn't done so already.
Considering your dad's profession, you should plan to keep the dog / puppy safely confined at home while he's at work. You could also explore the possibility of doggie daycare, or a dog walker who comes to the home once or twice per day.


----------



## Furlover (Oct 14, 2014)

Rex, I remember not too long ago when I went to the Vets office and a little dog named Nikko came hobbling out to meet me as I sat in the waiting room. He was pulling himself with only his two front legs as his rear two legs terribly disfigured were resting on a wagon type of contraption with two wheels. He pulled himself along in a herky jerky way like a marching soldier. It broke my heart looking at those two gnarled rear legs. He had been in some type of terrible accident and the back portion of him had ended up under some idiots tire. Anyway I diagress the more that little pooch stayed around me waiting for me to pet him the more my day seemed to brighten up. If little Nikko could do that for me its a shame some pet couldn't do that for your dads office.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

HUGE difference between a vet's office and a dentist...


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Effisia said:


> HUGE difference between a vet's office and a dentist...


For sure. 

I am not allergic to any animals, I have a high tolerance for the general messiness that pets can cause like fur all over and mud tracked inside, my dogs are allowed on the furniture, etc and I STILL wouldn't be comfortable with a dog or cat being present as an office pet in a dental or medical facility. A service dog that is working is also different than an office pet since they are there for a limited duration of time (if for example one dental client had severe dog allergies and another dental client had a service dog, it would be simple enough to schedule them on different days) and because the training level is quite different so there is a lower risk of problems or misbehavior. 

I've met office dogs in non-medical settings that are mainly in businesses that don't get a lot of walk-in type customers, like car repair shops and electric companies and such, and while I think that is just fine, those dogs generally do interact with the visitors in a way that wouldn't be appropriate in a medical setting. Too distracting for the dentist and workers and not clean enough for the patients. 

I've brought my dog to work and while he does mainly just lay around, I have to keep one eye and ear on him to make sure he isn't getting into anything like the trash or wandering off etc. A dental office would have chemicals and medicines and equipment that could harm a curious dog. 

One idea though is maybe a nice aquarium set up in the office. Colorful fish swimming slowly around are interesting to look at and many people find it soothing. The background hum of the filter is also good for "white noise"


----------



## Chihuahua Charles (Oct 15, 2014)

Furlover, what a great ending to a bleak start!! I actually like to take partial credit for those little "wagons" because my pops built one of those for our little collie back in 1967 and that had to be the first one ever built!!

I won't ever forget that day, it was January 15 the day my beloved Packers opened a can of you know what on the Chiefs in the first ever Super Bowl lol!!! I missed the end of the game as my little collie Cinnamon liked to run aside daddy's plow and he got too excited and got caught up underneath the moldboard. We thought we were going to loose him but he survived and daddy put together a doggy wagon that looked like a mini wheelbarrow lol!!!


----------



## Furlover (Oct 14, 2014)

Effisia, for sure I would never want a dog in my dentists office, that's just silly. I was just saying it was really kind of nice having that pet in the waiting room. It really took my mind of what I had to do.


----------



## RexBateKState (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow! Some real heartwarming stuff in this thread, friends! (To go along with some excellent advice!)

FYI - This pup will be an office/lobby dog... Our receptionist, Cordell, is great with animals and we spoke and is totally on board with the big surprise for Dad!!!

I'll keep all my new friends here at Dog Forums updated in a couple days or so on my progress!

too-da-loo for now!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

RexBateKState said:


> Wow! Some real heartwarming stuff in this thread, friends! (To go along with some excellent advice!)
> 
> FYI - This pup will be an office/lobby dog... Our receptionist, Cordell, is great with animals and we spoke and is totally on board with the big surprise for Dad!!!
> 
> ...


Sigh.

A surprise dog is just about the worst possible idea even excluding the dental office factor. I have seen far too many dogs, especially puppies given how time consuming they are, dumped at shelters or dumped on friends/family when it turns out that the gift-ee actually isn't fully on board for a 15 YEAR commitment to a living animal and/or that the dog breed chosen isn't a good match for the new owner.

Two of my friends (a couple) have a dog that they ended up with because one of his coworkers thought a Mother's Day gift of a 6 week old ACD mix puppy was a GREAT idea. Yeah, not a great idea at all. She gave it back to him a week later and the coworker scrambled to rehome a dog that was exactly as energetic and troublesome as the breed mix suggests.

One alternative is a gift set of items with a "voucher" for the adoption fee of an adult dog at your local shelter or humane society. Like a crate with a dog bed, bowls, leash and collar with a big bow on it and a card with a promise to help him select a dog of his choice.

Edit to add:
Also, might want to double check with the state board of licensing and the local health department if you decide to go ahead with this likely ill-fated scheme to see if a non-service dog or non-therapy dog is even allowed in the facility at all.
Oh, and consider the liability insurance and problems if the dog injures or bites someone....


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

> Also, might want to double check with the state board of licensing and the local health department if you decide to go ahead with this likely ill-fated scheme to see if a non-service dog or non-therapy dog is even allowed in the facility at all.


This was my first thought. I'm not sure having a dog in a human medical establishment is even legal.

My second thought? No decent medical practitioner would WANT a dog in a human medical establishment. Allergies, asthma, sanitary reasons, noise, fear of dogs, insurance reasons, to name a few. It's a horrible idea, frankly.

If your dad wants a dog, awesome! Work WITH him to find a dog that's right for his lifestyle. It'll just have to stay home during the day, since dogs do not belong in a dentist's office.


----------



## yoUSCared (Oct 14, 2014)

RexBateKState said:


> Hi gang!
> 
> I'm brand new to your community and had some questions about certain types of dog breeds.
> 
> ...


Really just an awful idea all around.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

RexBateKState said:


> Wow! Some real heartwarming stuff in this thread, friends! (To go along with some excellent advice!)
> 
> FYI - This pup will be an office/lobby dog... Our receptionist, Cordell, is great with animals and we spoke and is totally on board with the big surprise for Dad!!!
> 
> ...


So.... basically all advice here was just completely ignored?

Doesn't matter where the dog is. You are still, A. endangering patients, B, endangering the dog. And I don't think health inspectors and state officials would find a pet, aside fro a fish, in a doctors office too fun.

And, is your dad ready for a dog? Does he have the time to train and nurture a puppy? Does he have the time to spend 2 hours a day exercising a dog? Does he have the finances for good food, toys, and vet bills for the next 15 years? Does he even want a dog? 
What if he doesn't? What do you plan to do? 
Where do you plan on getting this dog? What breed? Why?

Have you thought ANYTHING beyond this other than 'oh doggy in office cute lolz'????????./.>M><><???


The only "heartwarming" thing in this thread was a 3 sentence story about a dog in a wheel chair.
In a vets office.
VET. ANIMAL DOCTOR.
which is also a bad idea, btw, because who knows if the animals in the vets office are friendly to strange dogs.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

I love dogs and I'm not phobic about the dentist or germs but I absolutely would not go to a dentist that had a dog anywhere in the office.


----------



## LoveBugs (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm also a HUGE animal lover, but I wouldn't go to a dentist that had a dog. On top of all the other issues, it just looks unprofessional. It's okay to have a pet in a vet office, or a pet store, but a dentist?!


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

90% sure this is illegal for sanitary reasons alone...


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I know a guy who owns a couple nursing homes. I believe one of the homes has a cat and one has a fish tank and a finch aviary. He was telling me about how many hoops they have to jump through to keep animals. There has to be a well-documented cleaning/sanitation schedule. The cat has to be de-wormed frequently and kept flea-free, and of course this all has to be well-documented . And I think the documentation has to be signed by a vet, not just taken care of in the home. And, I think nursing homes are only allowed to have animals because they're residential. I'm not at all sure if a medical office would even be allowed to have non-service animals around. Better look into what's required, and if it's even allowed at all.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

My kids go to a a developmental pediatrician (actually they no longer see him as he is no longer handling medications, it is a long story...anyways back on topic) who has an office dog. She is a sweet basset mix who belongs to the office manager (the doctor's brother actually). Her name is Olive and most of the time you don't know she is there, she is just in the office on her bed. If you like dogs Olive will come out and visit, my kids love visiting with Olive and she does a great job helping kids through the diagnostic process. A developmental pediatrician is different than a general physician or a dentist though in that no medical procedures happen in the office, it is all diagnostic testing and then talk, behavioral and play therapy. It really isn't much different than when my older son's therapy center would have therapy dogs in.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm going to add a voice to thy choir that I wouldn't want to see a dog at the dentist office I go to. It just seems unsanitary. 
I like dogs. Maisy sleeps in my bed and is allowed on the furniture, but I expect a sanitary environment at the dentist, I don't expect that at my house.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

remaru-- my last therapist had a super teeny poodle, i loved visiting her but she was sooo shy  also the one i had before that would let me bring my pets, after i got faxon i alternated every week, it really helped me open up because dogs give me a real sense of security and comfort and also a way to stim (fur texture = self stimulation = calming my autistic brain, especially with roxie's wiry hair)


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Bad idea... all around a terrible, terrible idea. I'm sorry you don't feel the advice here is worth listening to. 
The puppy is going to be a trouble maker in the office, for several reasons;

#1 - It's a puppy.
2. Puppies chew things, everything, and will mouth/bite people coming into the office - it's just a fact, puppies are landsharks.
3. Need constant supervision
4. Need to be taken outside to potty every 15-20 MINUTES. 
5. Need exercise and training
6. Expensive - Vet bills alone run a lot of people into the ground. My guy? 2 years old and has already cost us roughly $4000.00 in vet bills ALONE, add in the food, toys, treats, training tools, grooming products (brushes, nail clippers), collar, leash, food and water dishes... and you're looking at a pretty good chunk of money. 

and that's just the tip of the iceberg... 
You can't just give someone a puppy as a surprise, they are something that requires some planning. 

Also - if you still ignore the advice here, know that this puppy, at the very LEAST - NEEDS to have all of it's shots if it's to be an office dog. It also needs to be licensed as a therapy animal and pass a basic obedience class in the organisation it's licensed with.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

RexBateKState said:


> Wow! Some real heartwarming stuff in this thread, friends! (To go along with some excellent advice!)
> 
> FYI - This pup will be an office/lobby dog... Our receptionist, Cordell, is great with animals and we spoke and is totally on board with the big surprise for Dad!!!
> 
> ...


 BAD IDEA

Maybe larger font will make things easier for you to see.


----------



## theairedale (Jul 15, 2014)

petpeeve said:


> BAD IDEA
> 
> Maybe larger font will make things easier for you to see.


Yeah, I have to agree... Don't forget that if you get a puppy that dog WILL pee and poop inside for a while.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

If you MUST do this, _which everyone is wholeheartedly against_, at least *do not get a puppy*. *PLEASE DO NOT GET A PUPPY*. If you have your silly little heart set on this -again though, *BAD IDEA*- at least get an older dog. Something that is calm and does not need to be watched constantly.


----------



## RexBateKState (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi gang!

So I've got some exciting news for you all! I've found two different dogs that would make for a great gift for Dad! 

The first if an eight year old yellow lab named Charlie. Very well mannered and has been around my friend's grandmother and grandchildren his whole life. Betty Mae is turning 88 this year and is headed to a retirement home which would make for a good opportunity to give it a loving home.

The second is a six week old german shepherd pup from a breeder I found on craigslist. I don't know much about the dog because the guy I called didn't really want to discuss much over the phone. He told me to come check it out, but I'm not so sure the address is in the best part of town so that makes me skeptical a bit. 

Anyhoo, I'm kind of leaning towards the german shepherd pup though because a couple months ago when Dad and I were watching Cops on TV he went on and on about how smart those dogs are! So I bet he would really enjoy having one of his own!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

RexBateKState said:


> Hi gang!
> 
> So I've got some exciting news for you all! I've found two different dogs that would make for a great gift for Dad!
> 
> ...


6 week old GSD puppy from a breeder on craigslist as a surprise? Have you read anything that has been posted since your last post? Anything?

Do you have any idea the time commitment to train a GSD puppy (that is being sold too young)? The potential vet costs of a likely poorly bred puppy? The liability if/when that landshark puppy bites someone at the dental office or the liability if that puppy grows up to be a mentally unstable adult dog? Any idea of the huge amount of training that goes into those dogs on COPS and how many of those dogs wash out of the program for being physically or temperamentally unsuitable? 

Now, the 8 year old yellow Lab might make a wonderful companion for your father IF YOUR FATHER MEETS THE DOG FIRST! but even then, should not be an "office" dog for a dental office.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

RexBateKState said:


> Hi gang!
> 
> So I've got some exciting news for you all! I've found two different dogs that would make for a great gift for Dad!
> 
> ...


-_-

Wow. You don't listen to a gosh-darn thing, do you?


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Shell said:


> 6 week old GSD puppy from a breeder on craigslist as a surprise? Have you read anything that has been posted since your last post? Anything?
> 
> Do you have any idea the time commitment to train a GSD puppy (that is being sold too young)? The potential vet costs of a likely poorly bred puppy? The liability if/when that landshark puppy bites someone at the dental office or the liability if that puppy grows up to be a mentally unstable adult dog? Any idea of the huge amount of training that goes into those dogs on COPS and how many of those dogs wash out of the program for being physically or temperamentally unsuitable?
> 
> Now, the 8 year old yellow Lab might make a wonderful companion for your father IF YOUR FATHER MEETS THE DOG FIRST! but even then, should not be an "office" dog for a dental office.


ALL OF THIS. Puppies are a huge amount of work, first of all. Second of all... I just... I don't even know what to do with this. PLEASE go back and read all the advice from the previous posters. This is NOT a good idea.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Have you even confirmed that it's legal to keep a dog in a dental clinic?


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

A german shepherd is an incredibly demanding breed of dog, not to mention the hair... I brush my shepherd 3x a week, sweep & vacuum every day and we're still covered in it and have to use a lint roller before we go out. They are also not the most stranger-friendly, add in being cooped up in an office all day and this dog will be climbing the walls and snapping at everything that moves. This is literally the worst choice of breed for this already HORRIBLE IDEA!!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

My family doctor brings her Boston Terrier to work and I've always wondered how she can get away with it. I don't mind, but I could see other people complaining. He stays in the waiting room in a bed behind the receptionist, but often comes out to greet people. He isn't allowed in the exam rooms.


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

Having a puppy in an office is not a great idea. The excitement of people coming in and the dog urinating because of the excitement...me personally, I would find a new dentist. 

You go on and do what you have set your mind to. Be careful what you wish for, sometimes it comes true.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm incredibly frustrated just reading this thread. Why did you even create this thread if you had no intentions of listening to or at least acknowledging the extremely good advice you have been given?


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

You're pushing ahead with a half-baked plan. Plus, neither of the breeds you have your eye on is suitable in the least. 

Wait. I'll add this for good measure :brick: ... and ... stepping away from this topic now.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

*This is why dogs end up dead, in shelters, or bred to make more dogs end up dead and in shelters*

*Adults. Educated, human, adults. Do these things.*

*W H Y ?*



I might get in trouble with a mod for this but there is so much outright stupidity in this post that I can feel my blood pressure popping my ears. what the hell .


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

To add something to all the other good, though obviously unread advice, a LOT of people are afraid of dogs. Especially larger ones. I'm a puppyraiser, I take dogs out in public all the time. People back up, scoot away, and I've had several run away, in fear. I had one poor woman on the verge of a panic attack over a young lab puppy. 

He Will absolutely lose patients if you follow through with this horrible idea. 
I really hope you re-think it.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Perhaps the father has enough sense to know this is a bad idea. I _hope_ the father is sensible enough...


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

So, what I actually think is a terrible idea is getting a dog FOR your father. I generally don't think anyone should get a dog for anyone else. Expressing appreciation for a breed on TV isn't the same thing as wanting to have/live with that breed, and he might not want the hassle of having a dog at the office. 

Having said that, I don't think it's as terrible of an idea to have a dog in the reception area of a dentist's office as everyone else does IF it is legal where you are and the place is kept clean, patients know there is a dog there, and he realizes he may lose some clients over it (may gain some clients, too). But a GSD puppy is a very, very poor choice IMO. In your shoes I would look for a more mature, sedate, well-socialized, and likely smaller dog - although mostly in your shoes I would talk to my dad about it instead of surprising him.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

IMO, bad idea. You don't know who's scared or allergic to dogs. It doesn't matter, you're going to do what you want. It seems you're coming here almost to gloat, since the bulk of us have given you reasons why it's not a good idea. 

Since you're going to, I suggest you talk to your insurance company to find out the liability if the dog bites someone. What's going to happen to the dog if you can't keep it at work?


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

This is just a disaster waiting to happen.

For Pete's Sake listen. It really isn't that hard. And if your hear just to create drama then leave.

*Bad Idea.* All around.




> The first if an eight year old yellow lab named Charlie. Very well mannered and has been around my friend's grandmother and grandchildren his whole life. Betty Mae is turning 88 this year and is headed to a retirement home which would make for a good opportunity to give it a loving home.
> 
> The second is a six week old german shepherd pup from a breeder I found on craigslist. I don't know much about the dog because the guy I called didn't really want to discuss much over the phone. He told me to come check it out, but I'm not so sure the address is in the best part of town so that makes me skeptical a bit.
> 
> Anyhoo, I'm kind of leaning towards the german shepherd pup though because a couple months ago when Dad and I were watching Cops on TV he went on and on about how smart those dogs are! So I bet he would really enjoy having one of his own!


NO. Just... No. 

Whatever you do, do not get him a GSD. Especially a puppy. It's not a suitable bred in the least. They are one of the most demanding breeds. They shed non-stop, and just isn't a little here, & there. It is constant.

Intelligence doesn't always mean ease of training. Are they intelligent breed? Most definitely so. Are they easy to train? In a way, yes. But, not in the way you(& many others) view it. You need to understand they are high energy,& high drive breed. They *need* a job.



If you really insist on getting him a dog, I'd suggest bring up a conversation with him.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Uh.

Thud, behaviorally is mostly GSD. 

He stopped mouthing at a year old - that was with consistent training. He drew blood and left bruises. So, that'll be great when interacting with the public. They also tend to be pretty wary and suspicious of strangers. That'll also be fantastic with different people in every day. Easy to train? Yes. BUT ONLY IF YOU REALLY PAY ATTENTION TO HIM 100%. If you try to multi-task at all and train him with anything but less than 100% focus, he's misbehaving and gone.

So all in all? THERE IS NOT A WORSE CHOICE.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

sassafras said:


> So, what I actually think is a terrible idea is getting a dog FOR your father. I generally don't think anyone should get a dog for anyone else. Expressing appreciation for a breed on TV isn't the same thing as wanting to have/live with that breed, and he might not want the hassle of having a dog at the office.
> 
> Having said that, I don't think it's as terrible of an idea to have a dog in the reception area of a dentist's office as everyone else does IF it is legal where you are and the place is kept clean, patients know there is a dog there, and he realizes he may lose some clients over it (may gain some clients, too). But a GSD puppy is a very, very poor choice IMO. In your shoes I would look for a more mature, sedate, well-socialized, and likely smaller dog - although mostly in your shoes I would talk to my dad about it instead of surprising him.


While there may potentially be some dentists offices which have the right sort of physical layout and sufficient staffing to watch a well trained and well mannered adult dog and keep the dog from interacting with patients that don't want to interact with the dog, I think its likely a limited number of dentist offices AND a limited number of owner/dog combos that it would work for. A surprise dog for someone that doesnt even own a dog given by someone who appears to have limited knowledge of dogs, is just asking for trouble. Therapy dogs have dedicated handlers who are focused on the dog whereas a receptionist has a job to do completely unrelated to watching a dog 100% of the time.

The other aspect in my line of thinking is that many rural or poorer areas in particular have limited options for dentistry so an office that gets a dog may be losing patients who cannot or do not find an alternative dentist and instead go without care.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Ok. Personally I think the very idea isn't that awful and that clients in general wouldn't object to it as much as people here think they would. The dentist's offices I've been to have a physical separation between the lobby where patients are actually waiting, and the area where the receptionist sits and works. 

The truly awful part to me is deciding for someone else that they ARE going to do it and what kind of dog it will be without even talking to that person, not the concept itself.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

It's not that I think it's awful but some people don't like dogs, are afraid of dogs or are allergic to them. IMO, going to an office of any kind where pets stay isn't something I want to see and I love dogs! Jmo of course.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

My FIL is a retired dentist in an office where he was the only dentist. He would often take his little, old, dog to work and it would either hang out in the receptionist's office (as Sass said, closed off by a door) with her, or in his private office in back. He didn't do surgical things, the treatment rooms were very much removed from either his office or the receptionist's area, and it just wasn't a big deal. The dog slept most of the time, he knew who his small town patients were, and she was a non-shedding breed. She never, and I mean never, had any interaction with patients. 

So, it's not that I think a dog in a dental office is a horrible idea. 

It's that I think this whole situation is a HORRIBLE idea, and it only starts with buying a dog for someone else. The 'gifting' of a dog, the breed ideas and suggestions being come up with, and the apparent lack of understanding that the dog going to a dental office sometimes is not the same as a dog effectively living at one all add up, with the utter willful blindness to what is being said raises more red flags to me than just about any post here. 

If someone had posted "I'd like a dog and would like to be able to take it to work with me sometimes without trouble, but I work as a dentist/own my own office so I need to be careful of what I get even though I wouldn't take it until it was a well trained adult and it will have minimal to no interaction with patients but a safe place to hang out during the day." I doubt, seriously, they'd be getting this intensity of response. Still some warnings and advice to check legality but not this.

This? This is in response to pure old willful ignorance and dismissal, and a lot of the things said specific to this situation.

I think.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

CptJack said:


> It's that I think this whole situation is a HORRIBLE idea, and it only starts with buying a dog for someone else. The 'gifting' of a dog, the breed ideas and suggestions being come up with, and the apparent lack of understanding that the dog going to a dental office sometimes is not the same as a dog effectively living at one all add up, with the utter willful blindness to what is being said raises more red flags to me than just about any post here.


Yea, I haven't disagreed with this part of it at all.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

ugh. This is just a horrible idea. First off NEVER get a puppy for someone else. You do not know if they even want a dog/ puppy. Sure they might think its cute, but some people do not want to care for an animal. And this is a professional BUSINESS. Your father could loose customers over this, a lot of people are afraid of dogs. Especially dogs that have been deemed "dangerous" by the popular media. Some people are also allergic to dogs as well. And are you sure this is even legal?

ETA: Make sure your father checks with his insurance company. Some dogs are on a banned list and they might not cover him with that type of dog on the property. Heck they might not cover him with any kind of dog on the property.


----------

